

Show HN: real-time eye tracking web analytics  - tersiag

Hi, I would like to introduce Gazehub, an online eye tracking and web analytics platform that shows you real-time data of where visitors look (and click) on your website.<p>We are currently running a free limited beta.<p>To sign up, visit www.gazehub.com
======
codeddesign
Wait... So I would have to purchase a $99 "eye tracker" just so that some
random website can follow my eye movement?

Seriously? I understand the concept, but if it relies on 3rd party
software/hardware for the user that has a camera to watch the user, it would
never work.

Good concept, but bad implementation.

~~~
tersiag
Hi, your thinking about right now. In a few years time, eye tracking will be
as widespread as webcams are today. Plus there are already tens of thousand
eye trackers in the world. And as the technology is maturing, its becoming
more available

~~~
timhargis
So what does a user need to have for you to be able to track their eye
movement?

~~~
seivazi
GazeHub platform has two side: 1) Users who want analytics, they just add the
code to their website and see results. 2) Users that already has real eye
tracker, The data will be collected from this group.

------
seivazi
The problem with current analytic tools is that they are good for site with
huge number of visitors. I can not get anything from few number of visitors.

With real eye tracking i can even know why people left my page in first 10
seconds. Where they looks in first 10 seconds.

------
justhw
There was a similar startup a while ago that was acquired by fb,
[http://gazehawk.com/](http://gazehawk.com/)

Goodluck

~~~
seivazi
Hi, Yes, we know them but they use web came for eye tracking and that has been
always problem with those ideas. There are many like gazehawk but recording
eye movement with normal web came is always a problem

~~~
dawson
Opengazer, is an open-source gaze tracker for ordinary webcams
[http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/opengazer/](http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/opengazer/)

p.s. not affiliated, but have met with the team several times at the lab

------
timthimmaiah
I'm guessing this requires access to a site viewer's webcam? That would be a
request that probably wouldn't fly with new, unique site visitors.

~~~
tersiag
Hi, actually were not using webcams at all. We using real eye trackers.
Commercial eye trackers are becoming cheaper (eg. $99 see
[https://theeyetribe.com/](https://theeyetribe.com/)) and even the bigger eye
tracking companies such as Tobii and SMI are starting to make low cost eye
trackers.

Tobii, which is partly owned by Intel, has also already developed laptops that
have eye trackers intergrated

------
mikemoka
interesting

~~~
tersiag
We made it as easy as google analytics, where you just have to put a tracking
code in your website to get eye tracking data

